# LFTS Turkey Opener Edition



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Couldn't remember if we do these for turkey season or not... 

Anyway! Dropping the kids off at the pool then walking out behind my house to hunt the back of the property this morning. 

Calm and cool with a light fog. Should be able to hear them a mile away. 

Good luck and be safe everyone!


----------



## TKZ Outdoors (Sep 11, 2015)

Birds are on fire!!! Good luck!!


----------



## Spike Country (Jul 12, 2010)

Perfect looking morning, should be some birds flopping today!


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Walking out the door in a few min. Good luck everyone


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Good luck Guys!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

In the double bull with the wife and son, the birds are tight lipped this morning, not that I could hear them over all the noise the sand hill cranes are making, good luck all !


----------



## FreeTime (Jan 8, 2001)

I love to see them but this rooster pheasant that wants to play with my hen decoy is annoying the crap out of me! He has been dancing 20 yards from her for 30 minutes! Sorry buddy she's not into you!


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

Short but sweet


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Not a good morning so far for me. For some strange reason my mouth calls just don't sound right. Lot of squeaks and having to use more air pressure. Not sure what the deal is. Zero birds so far


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Dekes look good. Heard some gobbling at first light across the road. Going to sit here until 10am or so then head in to do some garage projects. Then ill head to the other farm this afternoon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Acts 11:7 (Mar 28, 2007)

All done!!!


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

20 yards...2 toms.... chip shot ..and I missed. I freakin missed. Arrow zipped right behind him. Talk about frustration.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Ok..... I just had a Eagle attack my DSD !
Flight


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

what're the top few things you guys look for in a turkey spot? Seems like an open area is key. What kind of food this time of year? Anything else?


----------



## laterilus (Mar 18, 2006)

We doubled up this morning at 7:55. Lots of gobbles this morning but no takers. 7:55 2 jakes come strolling in. My friend..whatcha think? Me...this is what we're here for. Folded them. He hasn't killed a turkey in about 8 years. Mine has a double beard..all be it small but it's a double.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

JBooth said:


> what're the top few things you guys look for in a turkey spot? Seems like an open area is key. What kind of food this time of year? Anything else?


In ag areas by me they definitely like last years picked crop fields. Back corners and field edges and more secluded fields. Though I have seen them strutting in fields 100 yards from major 2-lane highway this time of year too. The toms follow the hens and they like places where they can put on a show and be seen. 

Small clearings, clearcuts, or meadows inside of woodlots. Old logging roads and two tracks. Utility easements. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

d_rek said:


> In ag areas by me they definitely like last years picked crop fields. Back corners and field edges and more secluded fields. Though I have seen them strutting in fields 100 yards from major 2-lane highway this time of year too. The toms follow the hens and they like places where they can put on a show and be seen.
> 
> Small clearings, clearcuts, or meadows inside of woodlots. Old logging roads and two tracks. Utility easements.
> 
> ...


Thanks. We are giving big woods birds a go in the NELP. I suppose I'll focus on the openings I can find.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Father in law bagged one about 1/4 mile from me. Don't have measurements but he said it weighs 17lbs











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Locked and Nocked (Oct 30, 2010)

Beautiful morning! I had 2 Jakes and a hen shortly after daybreak followed by a Tom gobbling his head off. I heard more gobbles coming from the woodlot and sure enough two more Toms step out. I eventually coaxed them over only to have the two trailing Toms pick up my movement as I drew back. Oh well, it was cool to see them all strutting.


----------



## monarch slayer (Nov 14, 2015)

Slow morning looking at 6 squirrels. Very loud this morning now haven't heard a thing in hours


----------



## Jdhunttrapfish (Jan 14, 2016)

TheLionsFan said:


> Not a good morning so far for me. For some strange reason my mouth calls just don't sound right. Lot of squeaks and having to use more air pressure. Not sure what the deal is. Zero birds so far


 are the reeds on your calls stuck together? If you haven't called in awhile that can easy happen, I started putting toothpicks in between them and works real good


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Hunted this morning before work. Heard one gobble a half mile away.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Just got settled in at my #2 spot for the rest of the day. Blew out a Jake that was napping about 30 yards from my blind walking in. Was in a small depression with some deadfall and he flew out when I got too close. Took off flying almost upto the tree tops only got his backside seemed like a good sized bird. Not but a minute later when setting up my decoys another Jake(same one? Idk) came strolling through about 25 yards from me. Of course I didn't have my shotgun. Hopefully their curiosity gets the better of them! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Jdhunttrapfish said:


> are the reeds on your calls stuck together? If you haven't called in awhile that can easy happen, I started putting toothpicks in between them and works real good


I did them straight out of mouth wash so that is possible. I'm out for the afternoon hunt and it's working great. Funny thing is I just took these out of mouth wash too. Who knows. Glad they aren't broke anyway


----------



## Jdhunttrapfish (Jan 14, 2016)

Out in Ottawa co sitting over a picked corn feild, should be a good night


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Tagged out on a nice bird this morning at about 8:15. I set up close to the roost ,where I thought they would fly down to. Well that didn't happen, they flew down and immediately went toward some near by hens. As soon as they were out of site I bailed and circled ahead of them. There is a place near by that I new they were going too. They had to go threw a funnel, it's a ridge between two steep drop offs. Well I got there before them and made a couple calls to see if I was right. Sure enough they were coming. Two hens in front, followed by four Tom's. I picked one out and guessed him for 30 yards. I put the crosshair on him and squeezed the trigger of my Ten Point crossbow. The Spitfire broadhead hit him perfect and down he went. Flopped and that was that. This is the first time I ever used a xbow on a Turkey. Man it was lethal. I normally would of used one of my traditional bows but I am rehabbing from shoulder surgery. Defiantly a memorable experience. Hopefully I can post picks later.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Attended several turkey funeral's today. Should have had one more but my old man is stubborn. 

Don't get any better than midday run and gun!


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Congrats to all today. Very nice birds. 

Very jealous , knowing if I'd a just brought my darn gun I'd be on board too. Oh well, that's why it's called hunting.


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

Firefighter said:


> Attended several turkey funeral's today. Should have had one more but my old man is stubborn.
> 
> Don't get any better than midday run and gun!


OK... so he still gets to hunt.... maybe he isn't so stubborn... just wants it to last... LOL...

wish him good luck for me and congrats on your birds..... nice job....


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Here is a few pics. One of mine , my son and his friend doubled up this morning with there new Mathews bows .


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Dead Bird said:


> OK... so he still gets to hunt.... maybe he isn't so stubborn... just wants it to last... LOL...
> 
> wish him good luck for me and congrats on your birds..... nice job....



The limbhanger is now safely in the possession of my stubborn Dad.


----------



## Red Ark (Aug 22, 2011)

Opening morning Missaukee co 8 inch beard. I called and my buddy pulled the trigger. He got him at 727 am. Crazy start to the year. Hens all together and the jakes are not gobbling.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Thanks for starting this thread. Thanks to all for taking us along! Keep 'em coming.....I am waiting until next month, hunt 0133


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

Making turkey jerky.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Yesterday morning around 6:45. Crazy hunt that happened so fast!


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

NICE Congrats!, Sure wish I had applied for the early season, the mosquito season is gonna be killer this year!


Had to look that one up!
*Acts 11:7* Then I heard a voice telling me, ‘Get up, Peter. Kill and eat.’





Acts 11:7 said:


> All done!!!







TheLionsFan said:


> 20 yards...2 toms.... chip shot ..and I missed. I freakin missed. Arrow zipped right behind him. Talk about frustration.


----------



## gtokid1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Hillsdale county 0815hrs Tom 8inch beard don't shoot Jakes.


----------



## yooper Bob (Jul 11, 2016)

d_rek said:


> Couldn't remember if we do these for turkey season or not...
> 
> Anyway! Dropping the kids off at the pool then walking out behind my house to hunt the back of the property this morning.
> 
> ...


Been to busy to get out yet. friends farm I hunt has lots of birds. planNing on a couple of days first week of May.. I love roasted , turkey, its our deer camp main meal.


----------

